# No Timeline section on StolenHistory dot Net?



## Fanna (Sep 24, 2020)

Where are we supposed to filter and archive bits and pieces into a grand timeline of true events rather than just using AD all the time?

I mean... five resets.  Six coming up here soon...  Maybe just maybe we should be talking about that?  

We're talking about the most recent reset... a little bit.  We can document more than that.  We can put together a proper timeline.  

Let's put aside our differences in beliefs-- and try.


----------



## Chince (Sep 24, 2020)

i feel like there could be value in even trying to map that out. it could be most useful for finding areas that need improvement\context etc etc i cant really think of too many drawbacks besides it just being too much of a mess to actually be usable. But im sure if people put some effort in, we could come up with a coherent system to minimize that


----------



## Fanna (Sep 24, 2020)

If it were up to me, which it probably shouldn't, it'd be a forum of itself.  There would be subforums for ... hooo boy, this is where it gets messy; i finally see why it doesn't exist yet ... subforums for different 'chunks' of time, so to speak.  Yeah, that wasn't so bad.  I don't think that language can hurt no one.  Yeah, that's what I'd do.

edit- and by forum and subforum, i mean like how there is a 'forum' for tech and a 'subforum' for patents within.


----------



## Chince (Sep 24, 2020)

i would have to agree. now thinking about it, it seems odd. but it may be something where the phrasing or word choice of the organization of that information would have a huge effect on its content. For example, if we categorized top down by 'reset' i feel that would push away everyone who doesnt 'believe' in the reset theories... it might be more of a struggle of tone to get a certain result...
can definitely see why this could and probably is a hot button for some...


----------



## Fanna (Sep 24, 2020)

it is a bold task, but i trust the mods.  the r word was the precise reason for all of my flustering. 

i posted a song in #meta just for the mods, it seems.  enjoy it before it gets buried.


----------



## Broken Agate (Sep 24, 2020)

I've often wondered where, exactly, everything fits in with everything else. As one example, we are told about a big fire in this or that city, and then people went in and immediately started rebuilding all the stuff that had been destroyed, and in ten or twenty or forty years, there's an entire city all shiny and new, with grand architecture that we can't seem to replicate today. 

That cannot be right! You can't even rebuild your house immediately after it has been incinerated. Imagine trying to reconstruct entire city blocks with the kind of architecture we see in those old buildings, AND doing it in such a short time frame. Something isn't right about the timing of those fires.

How about the so-called rock-cut ruins all over the world? I don't think they were carved at all, they were made of concrete, wood, and other materials that we use today, and have been petrified into stone. Many are in such a bad state of decay that it's hard to tell they were buildings, and now everyone thinks they are caves carved into the hills. How old are they? To which civilization did they belong? The one before ours, or the one before that... or earlier, even?


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 24, 2020)

Fanna said:


> Where are we supposed to filter and archive bits and pieces into a grand timeline of true events rather than just using AD all the time?



There's already this thread: SH Archive - What Is Your Timeline Of World Events?


----------

